# Vinyl outlined with rhinestones.....How?



## tscanaan (Feb 24, 2011)

I recently saw a shirt with a vinyl word outlined in rhinetones....does anyone know how to do this or can you point me to a tutorial?
Thanks!!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Easy, that is AA's forte. Design together and seperate into two. If you know Corel or PS.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

It is very easy to do,, whatever you want outlined in stone, just place a outline around it and stone the outline

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## tscanaan (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh....I see. I don't have a big vinyl cutter. I have only been doing rhinestone shirts for my small store....I use the cricket expression to cut the templates for it (and I order generic ones online). I had someone bring in a shirt that had a vinyl transfer along with some rhinestones and they asked me if I could do something like that.....wasn't sure how it was done! Thanks!!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Believe or not.
Rhinestone itself been here too long, Read my others posts. It is time to you to seperate yourself from only Rhsn fashion. Be a leader! Frontier!
Print, Rhsn, Sequin, vinyl, shape stud(not same as rhsn) combination will bring you serious $$$$$$ to your family.
Charge what ever you want. No competitors is beautiful thing.
I am very good at foresee last 10 plus years and I see it is coming!!!!
Agree?
Guess what I am on vacation!!!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

allamerican said:


> Believe or not.
> Rhinestone itself been here too long, Read my others posts. It is time to you to seperate yourself from only Rhsn fashion. Be a leader! Frontier!
> Print, Rhsn, Sequin, vinyl, shape stud(not same as rhsn) combination will bring you serious $$$$$$ to your family.
> Charge what ever you want. No competitors is beautiful thing.
> ...


I would have to disagree, sequins will never be more popular than rhinestones, and FYI, sequins have probably been around even longer, my great grandma still kicks around in stuff with those ugly sequins all over it. You may have come up with a new way to apply them but they are still U G L Y in my opinion of course.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> I would have to disagree, sequins will never be more popular than rhinestones, and FYI, sequins have probably been around even longer, my great grandma still kicks around in stuff with those ugly sequins all over it. You may have come up with a new way to apply them but they are still U G L Y in my opinion of course.


We will see. I could be wrong and you could be too. I have been this industry 26yrs. How long you have been?
I saw many are coming and going or staying. I never said rhsn will disappear or going. I said sequin is raising and combination is hottest now as thread starter is interest in on combinations from of all above I listed. One day I will see you are doing combination work and will think about my words. Do you want to bet? Read my post again sequin was not the point. Combination was. Oh, I missed one more element Sublimation is too.
I thought me as an Imported(Korea) only can not understand well on point but there is some American do too? Hummm
I wish I can do better on English. Post with phone so I cannot edit good here but later I will edit and add.
Katrina, I am sure you are beautiful lady but someone may say you are ugly. Beauty can create how you decorate and how you treat. This is why we have beauty shop, hair saloon, spa ---. In same on fashion, designer can create beautiful thing with ugly things even though it is not ugly. Ugly is strong word no woman want to use or hear. Am I wrong?
ps: I don't know what are you disagree about? Combination?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

allamerican said:


> We will see. I could be wrong and you could be too. I have been this industry 26yrs. How long you have been?
> I saw many are coming and going. I never said rhsn is disappear or going. I said sequin is raising and combination is hottest now as thread starter is interest in on combinations of all above I listed. One day I will see you are doing combination work and will think about my words. Do you want to bet? Read my post again sequin was not point. Combination was.
> I thought me as an Imported only can not understand well on point but there is some American do too? Hummm
> I wish I can do better on English. Post with phone so I cannot edit good here but later I will edit and add.


Really who cares? It's not that serious, it's just an opinion....enjoy your vacation.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I edit it:
We will see. I could be wrong and you could be too. I have been this industry 26yrs. How long you have been?
I saw many are coming and going or staying. I never said rhsn will disappear or going. I said sequin is raising and combination is hottest now as thread starter is interest in on combinations from of all above I listed. One day I will see you are doing combination work and will think about my words. Do you want to bet? Read my post again sequin was not the point. Combination was. Oh, I missed one more element Sublimation is too.
I thought me as an Imported(Korea) only can not understand well on point but there is some American do too? Hummm
I wish I can do better on English. Post with phone so I cannot edit good here but later I will edit and add.
Katrina, I am sure you are beautiful lady but someone may say you are ugly. Beauty can create how you decorate and how you treat. This is why we have beauty shop, hair saloon, spa ---. In same on fashion, designer can create beautiful thing with ugly things even though they are not ugly. Ugly is strong word no woman want to use or hear. Am I wrong?
ps: I don't know what are you disagree about? Combination?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

To get this post back on track...to the original poster, +1 what Sandyjo said, I agree very easy to do.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If you want two lines of outlines of stones around any font or picture then just do a double outline,

Just make sure to create each outline a different color, so you can see them well, pick each one, and stone i seperate for different colors as well


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> If you want two lines of outlines of stones around any font or picture then just do a double outline,
> 
> Just make sure to create each outline a different color, so you can see them well, pick each one, and stone i seperate for different colors as well


Great idea, it will pop out much more than single color!!!!
Good designer! Can I buy some of your designs?


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

-Tiffany:

I've seen 2 ways of creating the vinyl with a RS outline(there are probably other techniques, but here are the ones I know of).

1) If you have your outline created and your RS software can offset the outline of the stones, you can try this method. Simply cut the vinyl with your current outline and then use the same outline and set the rhinestone's offset outside a bit. 

2)If your RS software can't offset the stones, then take your outline and contour it. Use the inside contour line for the vinyl cut and use the outside line for the RS.

I hope that makes sense


----------

